# unable to add and substract single digits to sums of 20.



## Teclado

Hola gente.
En un informe de una prueba de matemáticas figura:
Peter was unable to add and subtract single digits to sums of 20.
Sencillamente no lo entiendo.
Agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## CarlitosCorazon

Mi intento sería: Pedro no era capaz de sumar o restar simples números que sumasen 20


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Tratándose de un informe, yo diría que "no fue" en vez de "no era".


----------



## ajhadames

Teclado said:


> Hola gente.
> En un informe de una prueba de matemáticas figura:
> Peter was unable to add and subtract single digits to sums of 20.
> Sencillamente no lo entiendo.
> Agradezco cualquier ayuda.



Peter no pudo/no fue capaz (de) sumar y restar números de una cifra, o de un solo dígito que sumen a 20.


----------



## pecosita

Pedro no pudo sumar ni restar, un solo dígito a cantidades de 20.
Pedro no fue capaz de sumar ni restar, un solo dígito a cantidades de 20


----------



## Aleta

Hola, 

Yo pondría:

Pedro no pudo efectuar sumas ni restas / adiciones o substracciones con cifras de un solo dígito que alcanzaran un total de 20.

Espero que ayude.

Aleta

Dazzled by words


----------



## Teclado

Bien, gracias a todos.


----------



## jasminasul

Aquí tienes un glosario muy bueno:
http://www.cet-taiwan.com/study/pdf/emc3036s.pdf
Creo que sería sumar o restar números de un solo dígito a las operaciones de adición que dan como resultado 20.


----------



## Teclado

Muy útil, muchas gracias.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Realmente encuentro complicadas todas las proposiciones que se han hecho, pero no se me ocurre ninguna muy buena. Y no estoy seguro que ésta sea menos complicada, pero a mí me da la impresión de ser más fácil de entender:

¿...no fue capaz de sumar y restar números de una cifra que sumaran hasta 20?

Igual el original me parece raro; lo normal es restar un número de otro (es decir, estamos hablando de una operación que involucra sólo dos números), y no hay dos números de una cifra que sumen 20...


----------



## Teclado

Si. Dificil traducir lo que el original no sabe expresar.


----------



## ajhadames

Oldy Nuts said:


> Realmente encuentro complicadas todas las proposiciones que se han hecho, pero no se me ocurre ninguna muy buena. Y no estoy seguro que ésta sea menos complicada, pero a mí me da la impresión de ser más fácil de entender:
> 
> ¿...no fue capaz de sumar y restar números de una cifra que sumaran hasta 20?
> 
> Igual el original me parece raro; lo normal es restar un número de otro (es decir, estamos hablando de una operación que involucra sólo dos números), y no hay dos números de una cifra que sumen 20...


 
En ninguna parte se lee que sean dos números. ¿Cuáánto suman 5+5+5+3+2 o 9-5+1-3+8+7+3 ? y algunas de las traducciones que se han dado igualan a la tuya, aunque varíe la forma de expresarlo.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

ajhadames said:


> En ninguna parte se lee que sean dos números. ¿Cuáánto suman 5+5+5+3+2 o 9-5+1-3+8+7+3 ? y algunas de las traducciones que se han dado igualan a la tuya, aunque varíe la forma de expresarlo.



No, no lo dice; pero habla de sumas *y* restas, y yo me estaba refiriendo a las _restas_ que, como dije, sólo involucran a dos números. O yo me expresé demasiado mal, o tú no leíste bien, o una combinación de las dos cosas.


----------



## jasminasul

No es que sumen 20. Los niños de primer grado aprenden a sumar y a restar por etapas: through to 10, through to 20... 
Por ejemplo 9+6 sería una sum to 20.
Como esto: http://www.harcourtschool.com/activity/thats_a_fact/english_K_3.html
Entonces corregiría mi traducción:
realizar operaciones de adición y sustracción con números de un dígito que den un resultado menor de 20.
Así es como lo entiendo yo.


----------



## ajhadames

Oldy Nuts said:


> No, no lo dice; pero habla de sumas *y* restas, y yo me estaba refiriendo a las _restas_ que, como dije, sólo involucran a dos números. O yo me expresé demasiado mal, o tú no leíste bien, o una combinación de las dos cosas.


 
Ni quise ser grosero, ni pienso que hay necesidad de serlo. Creo que este foro es un excelente instrumento, tanto para aprender como para enseññar. Todas las restas son sumas de números, tanto positivos como negativos. Además es de asumirse que si dice sumar y restar hasta 20, puede referirse a sumar y restar una serie de números corridos, como en el segundo ejemplo que proporcioné. El propósito debe ser que si tú sabes la contestación, la enseñes; y si te equivocas, aprendas del error; y quizás yo sea el equivocado, en cual caso estoy dispuesto a admitir mis errores y aceptar la corrección sin que se me revuelquen todas las plumas. Saludos y ¿amigos?


----------



## ajhadames

jasminasul said:


> No es que sumen 20. Los niños de primer grado aprenden a sumar y a restar por etapas: through to 10, through to 20...
> Por ejemplo 9+6 sería una sum to 20.
> Como esto: http://www.harcourtscho
> ol.com/activity/thats_a_fact/english_K_3.html
> Entonces corregiría mi traducción:
> realizar operaciones de adición y sustracción con números de un dígito que den un resultado menor de 20.
> Así es como lo entiendo yo.


 
Estoy de acuerdo en que 9+6=20, pero solo en el caso de Peter( del hilo original)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

ajhadames said:


> Ni quise ser grosero, ni pienso que hay necesidad de serlo. Creo que este foro es un excelente instrumento, tanto para aprender como para enseññar. Todas las restas son sumas de números, tanto positivos como negativos. Además es de asumirse que si dice sumar y restar hasta 20, puede referirse a sumar y restar una serie de números corridos, como en el segundo ejemplo que proporcioné. El propósito debe ser que si tú sabes la contestación, la enseñes; y si te equivocas, aprendas del error; y quizás yo sea el equivocado, en cual caso estoy dispuesto a admitir mis errores y aceptar la corrección sin que se me revuelquen todas las plumas. Saludos y ¿amigos?



Si consideras que fui grosero, te ofrezco con gusto mis disculpas, ya que de ningún modo fue mi intención serlo, y tampoco es mi estilo. A mi favor, sólo puedo argumentar que, como primera causa posible de lo que yo consideré un malentendido que traté de aclarar, puse que *yo* podría haberme expresado mal. Y que mis plumas están y han estado ordenaditas...


----------



## jasminasul

ajhadames said:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que 9+6=20, pero solo en el caso de Peter( del hilo original)


 
No entiendo cómo 9+6=20, y eso que soy nula para las matemáticas, ahora soy yo la que debo de estar entendiendo mal.
De todas formas coincido con tu interpretación 





> Peter no pudo/no fue capaz (de) sumar y restar números de una cifra, o de un solo dígito que sumen a 20.


 aunque la gramática no me parece correcta, es mi opinión.


----------



## roanheads

Para mí, un supuesto angloparlante, el hilo tal como es , se ha escrito muy mal, y es difícil de entender. No he visto nada parecido nunca.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

roanheads said:


> Para mí, un supuesto angloparlante, el hilo tal como es , se ha escrito muy mal, y es difícil de entender. No he visto nada parecido nunca.



Veo que no estoy solo en pensar que el original es difícil de entender. No deja de ser curioso que el que ahora opina así sea el primer angloparlante que participa en la discusión.


----------



## roanheads

Simplemente para poner en evidencia que el hilo no es tan fácil como parezca.


----------



## ajhadames

...*sumasen *a la cantidad de 20?  ..mejor gramatica? o donde reside lo malo?


----------



## roanheads

Hace falta aclarar si se trata de una cantidad de 20 exactamente o más de 20. Se puede escribir " to sums of 20 or over "


----------



## ajhadames

Oldy Nuts said:


> Si consideras que fui grosero, te ofrezco con gusto mis disculpas, ya que de ningún modo fue mi intención serlo, y tampoco es mi estilo. A mi favor, sólo puedo argumentar que, como primera causa posible de lo que yo consideré un malentendido que traté de aclarar, puse que *yo* podría haberme expresado mal. Y que mis plumas están y han estado ordenaditas...


 
AM.I.I.I.GOS!!!!! El ganso soy yo, y no hay nada que me pueda erizar las plumas, porque ya ni eso me queda.


.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

roanheads said:


> Simplemente para poner en evidencia que el hilo no es tan fácil como pare*ce*.



Bueno, decididamente no lo es. La frase original se refiere a "add and *subtract* single digits to sums *of* 20" (la "s" de "sub*s*tract" sobra). Sin embargo, lo que los niños aprenden por etapas es sumar números '_to_ 10', '_to_ 20', ... ; y restar números '_to_ 10', '_to_ 20', ... 

Como lo muestran muy bien los ejemplos que se presentan en el sitio cuyo enlace proporcionó jasminasul en su mensaje #14, en el caso de _sumas_ de '_to_ 20', esto significa ejercicios de sumar *dos* números cuya suma sea de hasta 20, Y en el caso de _restas_ de '_to_ 20', de restar *dos* números, ninguno de los cuales puede ser (¿igual o?) mayor que 20. De modo que si ponemos el requisito adicional de 'números de una cifra', sumas de '_to_ 20' nos limita en estricto rigor a sumas con resultados de 'hasta 18', pero estaría bien decirlo así. Estaría en la etapa de 'to 20'.

En cuanto a las _restas_ de dos números _de una cifra_ de '_to_ 20', es una expresión que no tiene mucho sentido, ya que el número (entero) más grande de una cifra no llega a 10, y mucho menos a 20. Es decir, serían ejercicios que corresponderían a la primera etapa, la de restar números de 'to 10'.

Por último, cabe destacar que, en ambos idiomas, no es lo mismo una suma '_of_/*de* 20' que una de '_to_/*hasta* 20'. La primera expresión exige que el resultado _sea_ 20, mientras que la segunda _lo limita_ al valor 20.

Lamento haberme extendido tanto, pero esta explicación me pareció necesaria para que se entienda por qué la frase original me parece rara. Me atrevo a conjeturar que los motivos de roanhead pueden ser similares, o los mismos, pero esto es sólo una conjetura.


----------



## jasminasul

ajhadames said:


> Peter no pudo/no fue capaz (de) sumar y restar números de una cifra, o de un solo dígito que sumen a 20.


 


ajhadames said:


> ...*sumasen *a la cantidad de 20? ..mejor gramatica? o donde reside lo malo?


 
Con todo respeto por tu español excelente, sería que sumen 20 (decir que los números suman hasta 20 me suena raro, como si fuesen los números los que están sumando). Pero de todas maneras no suman 20 exactamente, como ya he dicho: 
realizar operaciones de adición y sustracción con números de un dígito que den un resultado menor de 20.



Oldy Nuts said:


> Bueno, decididamente no lo es. La frase original se refiere a "add and *subtract* single digits to sums *of* 20" (la "s" de "sub*s*tract" sobra).
> 
> No sobra Oldy Nuts:
> *Sub`stract´
> 
> **v. t.**1.*To subtract; to withdraw.
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, lo que los niños aprenden por etapas es sumar números '_to_ 10', '_to_ 20', ... ; y restar números '_to_ 10', '_to_ 20', ...
> 
> Como lo muestran muy bien los ejemplos que se presentan en el sitio cuyo enlace proporcionó jasminasul en su mensaje #14, en el caso de _sumas_ de '_to_ 20', esto significa ejercicios de sumar *dos* números cuya suma sea de hasta 20, Y en el caso de _restas_ de '_to_ 20', de restar *dos* números, ninguno de los cuales puede ser (¿igual o?) mayor que 20. De modo que si ponemos el requisito adicional de 'números de una cifra', sumas de '_to_ 20' nos limita en estricto rigor a sumas con resultados de 'hasta 18', pero estaría bien decirlo así. Estaría en la etapa de 'to 20'.
> 
> En cuanto a las _restas_ de dos números _de una cifra_ de '_to_ 20', es una expresión que no tiene mucho sentido, ya que el número (entero) más grande de una cifra no llega a 10, y mucho menos a 20. Es decir, serían ejercicios que corresponderían a la primera etapa, la de restar números de 'to 10'.
> 
> Por último, cabe destacar que, en ambos idiomas, no es lo mismo una suma '_of_/*de* 20' que una de '_to_/*hasta* 20'. La primera expresión exige que el resultado _sea_ 20, mientras que la segunda _lo limita_ al valor 20.
> 
> Lamento haberme extendido tanto, pero esta explicación me pareció necesaria para que se entienda por qué la frase original me parece rara. Me atrevo a conjeturar que los motivos de roanhead pueden ser similares, o los mismos, pero esto es sólo una conjetura.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Jasminasul, con todo respeto y cariño:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=resta

Y en cuanto a tu cita del Webster, es similar a lo que hace el DRAE cuando le preguntas por "substraer" y te remite a "sustraer": significa que "subtract" es más usada/correcta que "substract". Sería interesante saber si muchas personas de habla inglesa utilizan la palabra "substraction" para referirse a la operación de resta.


----------



## Aidanriley

I've never ever heard of sub*s*traction, only subtraction.
The original post means it's hard for him to do something like this:
3+2-7+8+4+7+6-3=20
And it doesn't seem that weird to me. This could be done as a test of basic arithmetic, for example.


----------



## ajhadames

Aidanriley said:


> I've never ever heard of sub*s*traction, only subtraction.
> The original post means it's hard for him to do something like this:
> 3+2-7+8+4+7+6-3=20
> And it doesn't seem that weird to me. This could be done as a test of basic arithmetic, for example.


 
I agree. That, precise, was the kind of example I used in post # 12; add and sbtract:9-4+5-1+6+9-4(single digits) to sum*s*(plural) of 20. Seguramente el plural es a causa de que se trataba de varios ejercicios, cada uno con una suma de 20.  De otra manera pudo haber dicho: * up* to sums of 20, o to sums *up* to 20, en cual caso estaria de acuerdo con otros posts)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lo que nos trae de vuelta al principio: ¿qué significa realmente la frase que se cita en el mensaje original?

Basándome en la forma en que supuestamente se enseña aritmética básica a los niños, yo me inclino por la idea que aprenden primero a sumar números que den hasta 10, luego que den hasta 20, etc. Me parecería extraño que en esa etapa tan inicial se les pida hacer combinaciones de sumas y restas de números de una cifra cuyo resultado sea exactamente 20. Pero es sólo mi opinión; no tengo idea de enseñar aritmética a los niños que se inician.


----------



## roanheads

Pues, yo lo escribiría "--- *to a sum* of 20 .
Es decir " cualquier combinación resulta 20 "
Así mejor se entiende .


----------



## jasminasul

Creo que en esta ocasión tienen razón los nativos. No es sums to 20, que serían los ejercicios que puse en mi mensaje, sino sums of 20. Es bastante más complicado pero puede que se trate de un adulto que no fue capaz de hacer esta operación, como por ejemplo yo.

P.S. Gracias Oldy Nuts, me haces sentir como en casa. No sé lo que pasa con esta palabra porque no tengo libros. Puede ser que antes se aceptase substract y ya no:
http://books.google.com/books?id=tp...g#v=onepage&q="subtract or substract"&f=false
http://books.google.com/books?id=bL...Q#v=onepage&q="subtract or substract"&f=false


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Pues parece que estamos atrapados. La expresión original puede interpretarse de dos maneras diferentes: 

1. La persona a la que se está evaluando es un niño en las etapas iniciales de su aprendizaje de la aritmética que, como claramente muestra el sitio del enlace de jasminasul, va por etapas:  sumas y restas "hasta 10", "hasta 20", etc. En cuyo caso, lo que el niño fue incapaz de hacer  es sumar parejas de números de una cifra cuyo suma es hasta 20, y restar parejas de números de una cifra.

2. La persona a la que se está evaluando se supone que ha alcanzado una etapa bastante más avanzada de su aprendizaje, y lo que fue es incapaz de hacer es ordenar combinaciones de varios números de números de una cifra de modo que el resultado de sumarlos y restarlos sea exactamente 20.

Personalmente, encuentro que la operación de la segunda de las interpretaciones es bastante más compleja que la de la primera; y que incluso su grado de complicación depende de qué es exactamente lo que se le pide hacer a la persona. No es lo mismo "combinar cada uno de los grupos de ¿cinco? números propuestos en una sucesión de sumas y restas cuyo resultado sea exactamente igual a 20" que "dar ¿cinco? combinaciones de ¿cinco? números de una cifra que den como resultado 20 al sumarlos y restarlos". Y encuentro igualmente curioso lo del "20".

Opino que no podremos dar la interpretación correcta de la expresión original en inglés, y menos proponer su traducción correcta al español, sin saber exactalemnte qué es lo que se pidió  al examinando y que éste no fue capaz de hacer.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

jasminasul said:


> ...
> P.S. Gracias Oldy Nuts, me haces sentir como en casa. No sé lo que pasa con esta palabra porque no tengo libros. Puede ser que antes se aceptase substract y ya no:
> http://books.google.com/books?id=tp...g#v=onepage&q="subtract or substract"&f=false
> http://books.google.com/books?id=bL...Q#v=onepage&q="subtract or substract"&f=false



¿Por qué, por haberte tirado cariñosamente las orejas? En cuanto a los libros, yo tampoco los tengo, ya que no soy ni lingüista ni nada por el estilo, sino que un simple usuario de ambos idiomas, y no muy bueno tampoco. Sin embargo, en la internet tenemos muchos y excelentes, incluidos los diccionarios de WordReference y de la Real Academia Española.


----------

